# Screenshot Bildqualität



## wrx_elite (26. April 2006)

Hallo,

für eine Dokumentation in word werden WebSite Screenshots benötigt. Diese werden mit Photoshop bearbeitet und als jpeg in word eingefügt. Die Qualität ist dann eher nicht mehr so gut, v.a. die Klarheit der Texte (ob schon auf der Seite vorhanden oder in PS neu erstellt)ist sehr stark eingeschränkt.
Habe in PS mit dem Filter "Unscharf maskieren" gearbeitet und die Qualität beim Speichern des jpeg auf 100% gesetzt. 
Auch als pdf wirds nicht besser.
Habe ich damit die Grenzen schon erreicht oder weiss noch jemand ein paar Tipps?

Vielen Dank.

Elisabeth


----------



## Leola13 (26. April 2006)

Hai,

meines Wissens werden in Word eingefügte Grafik-Dateien "intern" umgewandelt, was die Qualität verschlechtert.
Ob es da eine Lösung gibt kann ich nicht sagen.

Lasse mich in beiden Punkten gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Tobias Menzel (26. April 2006)

Hi,

m.E. wandelt Word importierte Grafiken so um, dass ein Export (oder ein Copy&Paste) nur eine reduzierte Version (~Bildschirmauflösung) erzeugt - Grafiken mit einer für den Druck hinreichenden Auflösung werden allerdings auch "hochauflösend" gedruckt. Ich vermute, Du hast die Bilder so exportiert, dass sie am Bildschirm (~72 dpi) die selben Maße haben, wie später auf dem Ausdruck - um ein scharfes Bild zu bekommen, solltest Du die Bilder in höherer Auflösung exportieren (sofern möglich) und in Word ggf. verkleinern. Ein Screenshot von 800x600 Pixeln kannst Du auf einem Ausdruck nicht auf ~30x20 cm aufblasen, ohne dass es pixelig wird. Probier ggf. mal, die Auflösung in PS vorher stufenweise zu erhöhen und  mit Filtern zu glätten.

Andernfalls poste doch mal die betreffende Bilddatei, damit wir uns das Problem "in situ" ansehen können.

Gruß
.


----------



## wrx_elite (28. April 2006)

Hallo,

merci für Mit-Überlegungen. 
Eine optimierte Lösung steht noch aus ... wir arbeiten dran.  Wenn ich es gefunden haben sollte, melde ich mich.

Elisabeth


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. April 2006)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis:
GIF- und JPEG-Formate eignen sich aufgrund der in ihnen angewandten verlustbehafteten
 Kompressionsalgorithmen nur zur Vorschau. Speicher Deine Screenshots also nicht in 
den schon komprimierten Dateiformaten *.jpg oder *.gif, sondern *.tif, *.tga oder *.bmp. 
Dadurch wird Dein Screenshot nicht gleich am Anfang komprimiert und Du hast geringfügig
 besseres Ausgangsmaterial, welches Du dann mit o.g. Methoden druckfertig aufbereiten kannst.


----------



## BSE Royal (28. April 2006)

Darf ich da ein wenig korrigieren.

GIF ist ein Format, das *verlustfrei* komprimiert!

Allerdings eben sehr beschränkt in der Farbigkeit und für Screenshots, je nach Bildschirminhalt nur begrenzt zu gebrauchen.


----------



## chmee (28. April 2006)

@BSE Royal:
Dann heisst es wohl "verlustfrei komprimieren *kann*"

mfg chmee


----------



## BSE Royal (29. April 2006)

GIF komprimiert generell verlustfrei. D.h. im Gegensatz zum JPG ohne Artefaktbildung oder Ähnliches. Wenn also kein Motiv mit vielen bunten Farbverläufen etc. (klassisch, eine Fotografie) vorliegt, z.B. Dein Avatar, dann kannst Du so oft Du möchtest diese Datei speichern. Die Qualität wird nicht schlechter.

Beim JPG hingegen schon. jedesmal wenn Du, auch in höchster Qualitätsstufe, die gleiche Date als JPG sicherst verlierst Du an Bildinformationen.

Dass Du Farbverluste hast, wenn Du versuchst ein Bild mit sehr vielen verschiedenen Farben in einem Gif zu speichern kannst Du nicht als verlustbehaftet in dem Sinne bezeichnen, wie es beim JPG der Fall ist.

Ausschlaggebend ist ja das Kompressionsverfahren. Beim GIF wird die LZW Kompression verwendet, welche man auch beim Tiff wieder findet und welches eben verlustfrei arbeitet.
Beim JPG hingegen wird das JPG eigene Kompressionsverfahren verwendet, welches ähnliche Farben zu einem Farbwert zusammenfast und damit tatsächlich Bildinformationen zerstört.

Es ging ja im obigen Beitrag darum, dass GIF und JPG nur zu Vorschauzwecken verwendet werden sollen. Wenn die Vorgaben für ein GIF (flächige Farben etc.) allerdings gegeben sind, warum nicht in diesem Format archivieren?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. April 2006)

BSE Royal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim JPG hingegen schon. jedesmal wenn Du, auch in höchster Qualitätsstufe, die gleiche Date als JPG sicherst verlierst Du an Bildinformationen.
> 
> Dass Du Farbverluste hast, wenn Du versuchst ein Bild mit sehr vielen verschiedenen Farben in einem Gif zu speichern kannst Du nicht als verlustbehaftet in dem Sinne bezeichnen, wie es beim JPG der Fall ist.


Falsch. Solltest Du die DOCMA-Ausgabe 06 (3/2004) besitzen, schau mal auf Seite 34,
da wird die JPG-Legende ausführlich in einem Workshop beschrieben.
Solltest Du die Ausgabe nicht haben, kann ich das gern eingescannt per PN zukommen lassen.
Ansonsten einfach ausprobieren - ein JPG kann man so oft speichern wie man will - es 
entstehen keine neuen Artefakte, die nicht schon in der ersten Kompression auftreten.

Gruß Markus


----------



## BSE Royal (29. April 2006)

Hi Markus,

das ist eine interssante Gegenthese.
Auf einem Adobe-Workshop wurde das gegenteilig erklärt, so wie es auch der "Mythos" gerne erzählt. Ich werde mal sehen ob ich an die Ausgabe der DOCMA noch rankomme.

lg,
BSE


----------



## Gumbo (30. April 2006)

Mein Vorschlag: Nimm lieber das PNG-Format. Es komprimiert nicht nur verlustfrei, sondern unterstützt auch Echtfarben und ist dabei meist kompakter als vergleichbare Formate.


----------



## chmee (30. April 2006)

[Offtopic]
Und mein Vorschlag: Kauf Dir nen hübschen Kahn, schipper n bissel durch die Weltmeere und genieße, daß es mehr gibt als IT und Design.

mfg chmee


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. April 2006)

Hat Dein Post etwas mit Deiner Signatur zu tun?


----------



## chmee (30. April 2006)

Nein, in diesem Fall nicht 

Kajüten-Käpt'n Chmee


----------



## BSE Royal (30. April 2006)

So, ich habe den JPEG Mythos nun einmal nachvollzogen (Danke Markus für das PDF) und habe mich da tatsächlich geirrt. Es kommt in der Tat zu keiner Verschlechterung der Qualität mehr, bei stets gleicher Kompressionsstufe. 

Dieser Irrglaube hat sich aus früheren Zeiten festgesetzt ohne es einmal wirklich nachgeprüft zu haben.

Lieben Gruß,
der BSE


----------

